# (ebay) Kingston 2x 2GB (4gb) DDR2 PC2-6400 CL6 Arbeitsspeicher



## Rosini (9. Januar 2012)

Kingston 2x 2GB (4gb) DDR2 PC2-6400 CL6 ECC 800MHz || KTH-XW4400E6/2G

bei unklarheiten bitte hier fragen, danke


----------

